# Security of deposits



## Carnmore (29 Mar 2020)

Does anyone have any concern that the government might impose a levy or even commandeer deposits in the future when their fervent public supports (€3.7BN for 12 weeks) eventually has to be paid back?


----------



## noproblem (29 Mar 2020)

Seems the next 12 weeks money is already got but a lot of countries are all in the same situation, the EU hierarchy are trying to agree a plan to deal with all this in co with countries. In the short term there's certainly no chance of your scenario happening. But, there's no cure for this virus, no one knows for sure what's going to happen next or where this is all going, apart from speculation.


----------

